# Why do newborn shoots need to be from days 4-10?



## shortbread (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm relatively new in this business, and to the forum!

I'm used to baby, child and adult portraits, but want to get into baby portraits. I was told that these should always be when the baby is between 4-10d old.

So why is this? Is it because they lose that newborn elacticity and so can't be posed as little bundles so much after 10d, or something else completely?

Thanks


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know who told you to do that, but if you're going to handle someone else's child, get informed first. It probably is done that way for picture taking assuming the baby can be manipulated into various poses but that isn't necessarily something appropriate to do with a newborn.

My background is as an Early Intervention Specialist. Some baby photography poses being demonstrated online seem like they may be inappropriate. I'd suggest you only pose a baby for pictures in a way that would be a typical way to position a newborn.

The head and neck should always be supported. Even though many baby photos are done by photoshopping adult hands out of the pictures, some of the poses appear inappropriate. Putting a newborn with head flopped to one side or down onto the chest, or propped up chin in hands, etc. could compromise a baby's breathing; it would depend on the age and neck muscle strength, etc.
Tips To Properly Position Babies To Avoid Positional Asphyxia : Highlights : Newsroom :

If swaddling a baby please use proper techniques. The blanket should be loose enough to allow for leg movement. Use blankets appropriate for the baby's age instead of knit fabrics.
The benefits of swaddling your baby | Video | BabyCenter

If you need resources you could try pediatrician's offices, children's hospitals, etc. or websites done by a hospital or organization that provides services for babies.


----------



## Designer (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know where you heard that, but if I had to guess the reason I would say that is because newborns change their looks quite a lot in that time.  Too early and they're still red and wrinkled.  Too late and they start to look like an older baby.


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 23, 2015)

Designers answer is very much what I was thinking, though I think Sharon's is far more important!


----------



## Designer (Nov 23, 2015)

Exactly!  There is no way I would try to manipulate a baby to pose in a certain way.  The most I would do is photograph the mother holding the infant.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 23, 2015)

What I've been told and from my own experience with 2 kids of my own, After being out of the womb, babies start to become more aware of their environment every day.  As time goes on, the more awake and alert they become as well.  Taking photos early after birth probably increases chances a baby will stay asleep during the photo shoot, and not wake up crying.  
Keep the baby in a warm environment, or else they'll wake up anyways!


----------



## shortbread (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. I just wondered why this time limit is set, that's all. I think the bit about being wrinkly and red is a fair point, and also the wakefullness. 

I'm a mum myself, so was not planning on doing anything that is unnatural or harmful to the baby, far from it!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 26, 2015)

is this related to the photos taken at the hospital ?
When I had my kids I would swear that it was because the parents would always buy the photos, versus later when they may have photos taken outside of the hospital and thus they would lose revenue.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 26, 2015)

I would think that the 4 to 10 day waiting period before pictures are taken may just be because after birth many babies have a certain amount of facial swelling and slightly deformed head shape.  Waiting 4-10 days would allow these conditions a chance to subside making for more pleasing photographs. 

Dave


----------



## shortbread (Nov 26, 2015)

Dave I think that's a good part of it too. It makes sense. 

AstroNIkon, no nothing to do with photos taken in hospitals. That something I've never come across. Is it an American thing?


----------



## Dmariehill (Dec 2, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> What I've been told and from my own experience with 2 kids of my own, After being out of the womb, babies start to become more aware of their environment every day.  As time goes on, the more awake and alert they become as well.  Taking photos early after birth probably increases chances a baby will stay asleep during the photo shoot, and not wake up crying.
> Keep the baby in a warm environment, or else they'll wake up anyways!


 

this is it exactly.   After about 10 days they are much more aware and it's very difficult to get those sleeping baby pics.  Sharon's point is valid too - make sure you are being safe when handling anyone's newborn.   

My son is adopted.   So we couldn't get home in time for a photographer I knew, so I  tried taking a few but we were at 12 days by then and it was so much harder than I expected.  Granted, we were in a rented condo but those extra cute poses everyone does with propping up baby were completely out of the picture by then.  You have to have it really warm, like you're sweating warm.   And baby has to be within a certain age or your taking infant pics with a baby that's probably wakeful.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

We just had our son and literally the next day a photographer was in our room up selling us on pictures haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 2, 2015)

I also believe because its much easier for  babies in the this time frame to sleep more deeply allowing for a easer time moving a baby around in some crunch positions with out the baby waking up and crying.If I recall all my three sons would wake up easier within a couple of weeks old. I also agree with Sharon proper support is critical  in such an early stage of  development.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 2, 2015)

shortbread said:


> Dave I think that's a good part of it too. It makes sense.
> 
> AstroNIkon, no nothing to do with photos taken in hospitals. That something I've never come across. Is it an American thing?


I don't know if it's an American thing.

I just know that the contracted photography person wants to take pictures ASAP before you leave the hospital to sell you photos.  Irregardless of how the baby looks.  One of my sons had bad jaundice and swelling and still took photos to sell a package.  Who's going to say "no" in the hospital ?


----------



## shortbread (Dec 2, 2015)

Very good point. I remember trying with my second son at about 2 weeks old and he'd lost that baby bundle pose and had stiffened up relative to a complete newborn. I got some different types of pics, lots of him lying down on the bed with big bro and me, and dad ;-)


----------



## shortbread (Dec 2, 2015)

I think thats a bit aggressive for the photographer to be chasing people out of the maternity ward for pics. I don't like that. That's about them getting money rather than the client getting the best memories for their future.


----------



## paigew (Dec 2, 2015)

If people do posed newborn photos they do so before 14 days because the babies tend to sleep deeper. Personally I don't do posed shots anymore so I can do my newborn sessions any time


----------



## shortbread (Dec 4, 2015)

"If people do posed newborn photos they do so before 14 days because the babies tend to sleep deeper. Personally I don't do posed shots anymore so I can do my newborn sessions any time "

PaigeW, I'm interested, what kind of pics do you take when they're so very young. Obviously they either have to be held by parents, or photo'd lying down on something for their support.


----------



## paigew (Dec 4, 2015)

shortbread said:


> "If people do posed newborn photos they do so before 14 days because the babies tend to sleep deeper. Personally I don't do posed shots anymore so I can do my newborn sessions any time "
> 
> PaigeW, I'm interested, what kind of pics do you take when they're so very young. Obviously they either have to be held by parents, or photo'd lying down on something for their support.


a quick sampling of my most recent newborn work


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 4, 2015)

paigew said:


> shortbread said:
> 
> 
> > "If people do posed newborn photos they do so before 14 days because the babies tend to sleep deeper. Personally I don't do posed shots anymore so I can do my newborn sessions any time "
> ...




Great stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortbread (Dec 4, 2015)

beautiful work PaigeW. Thanks for sharing those. This is the kind of stuff I did with my kids as newborns. I have some lovely ones of us all in these types of scenes. :-D


----------



## paigew (Dec 4, 2015)

shortbread said:


> beautiful work PaigeW. Thanks for sharing those. This is the kind of stuff I did with my kids as newborns. I have some lovely ones of us all in these types of scenes. :-D


Thank you!! <3


----------



## chuasam (Dec 7, 2015)

They expire and aren't as fresh after that.


----------

